# Streetfighter: The Later Years



## Andrew Green (Oct 16, 2007)

[yt]kLrWgVPeCzI[/yt]

[yt]qyx4nETMVfc[/yt]

[yt]C5I0rTWPvH0[/yt]

[yt]ehCnIwsX7hg[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 16, 2007)

That was just too funny.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh, no!  The plot thickens!  And it is to be continued.  I hope you will keep this thread updated, Andrew, that IS too funny!


----------

